# rash around vulva



## Katy1985

Hi, Liesl has bumpy rash around her vulva, the area also looks mildly inflamed , no oozing. She doesn't lick it (only with her morning self-grooming) she isn't peeing a lot, just normal. I was checking her our because she was itching a little bit. So.. her holistic vet was closed for 2 days and now the schedule is full because she is going out of town. So we went to a local vet who spent 2 minutes with her, said she had a "skin infection" and gave her amoxicillin 500mg 2x/day. Then if that doesn't work she would do a urine culture. The vet really didn't give me the warm fuzzies. She insisted on putting a cone on her even though she is not licking. I told her I would borrow a cone so she stopped pushing it. Any suggestion of salves for the rash? Maybe cranberry incase her urine is off? She is 7 mos old. Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## Midnight12

My last female had this many times The meds will help infection inside and out but they used to give me crème for the rash which was very pricey. So I had my vet look up, if I could use diaper rash crème with zinc, which work very well. Also would not hurt her if she happened to lick it. The shape of my female's vulva made her prone to rashes so I found if I put the crème on twice a week after the rash cleared up it would help prevent it. I don't know about the cranberry juice for dogs but without a test you don't know that your dog has any problems with her urine.


----------



## GatorBytes

Katy1985 said:


> Hi, Liesl has bumpy rash around her vulva, the area also looks mildly inflamed , no oozing. She doesn't lick it (only with her morning self-grooming) she isn't peeing a lot, just normal. I was checking her our because she was itching a little bit. So.. her holistic vet was closed for 2 days and now the schedule is full because she is going out of town. So we went to a local vet who spent 2 minutes with her, said she had a "skin infection" and gave her amoxicillin 500mg 2x/day. Then if that doesn't work she would do a urine culture. The vet really didn't give me the warm fuzzies. She insisted on putting a cone on her even though she is not licking. I told her I would borrow a cone so she stopped pushing it.* Any suggestion of salves for the rash?* Maybe cranberry incase her urine is off? She is 7 mos old. Thanks for any help offered.


 Raw Organic Cold Pressed Coconut Oil...Nutiva is a good brand and can be found at most health food stores and at very good price at Costco and is totally safe to ingest...in fact ingestion is also "good" for her.

The rash is likely yeast. The CO is excellent for yeast, bacteria, as well internally for digestion, thyroid, energy, and fat soluble vitamins.

Pau d' arco, goldenseal, mullien tea's are also excellent to use as compresses...1 tea bag per cup of hot water, bring to room temp.

ACV (raw organic - "Braggs's) 50/50 dilute with water - spritz on area, allow to dry (same with noted tea's) and apply the CO after


----------



## Katy1985

Thank you both. I thought of baby rash ointment also, since she likes to swim, keeping her dry is a challenge. She gets coconut oil with dinner so I have that and acv (organic, raw)


----------

